# Best post ever!



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

Just read this post on Reddit! This gave me so much hope.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/dpdr/comments/8ewmlx


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

People recover from chronic DP/DR much much more routinely than you dare imagine. It's just that not many people are out here sharing their recovery stories.

When you're over it, you just want to put it all behind you and get busy living. And looking back, the whole experience just feels so ridiculous, empty and unreal anyway. Hardly worth a thought.



XBrave said:


> Just read this post in reddit! This gave me so much hope.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/dpdr/comments/8ewmlx


----------

